# Matching pair of original 65 Schwinn Stingray 3 speeds



## vastingray (Mar 30, 2019)

Here is a pretty amazing  matching pair of original 1965 3 speeds with the silver glitter smoothie seats and yellow oval slik rear tires pretty rare pair


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 31, 2019)

Great Looking pair of Stingrays! Cool Score on them.


----------



## videoranger (Apr 1, 2019)

SWEET!!!


----------



## kasper (Apr 14, 2019)

Anyone know where I can find one of those yellow ovals I have a purple 65 3 speed and need tires to put bike back to original
 Thanks Tom


----------

